# ARKANSAS Slot Car Racers



## Rauncy (Sep 1, 1999)

On 2 AUGUST 2008 @ 2:00 PM we'll be getting together at Dee Cee's Raceway to discuss an upcoming series. We will be discussing schedules , classes , etc. Hopefully we can work out a schedule that can get more of us together. Dee Cee's phone #870-552-1163
Richie Henson aka Raunchy


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Hey, yall got a website?


----------



## Rauncy (Sep 1, 1999)

*Web site*

Yeah ,but we don't do TYCOS !!! :thumbsup:



http://www.deeceeraceway.com/index.html


----------



## Rauncy (Sep 1, 1999)

*8 days*

In 8 days folks. You need to be there so you can have input for the next series. This also will be a good time to test your set ups on your chassis. Raunchy


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Will input on a class include Tycos?


----------



## Rauncy (Sep 1, 1999)

*4 days*

4 Days left to go.


----------



## Rauncy (Sep 1, 1999)

*48 Hrs*

48 Hrs left to have your input...


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Tycos


----------



## Rauncy (Sep 1, 1999)

*ARK Racers*

Tomorrow is the day to have your voice heard...


----------

